# Lights Blinking on Frigidaire Dishwasher



## used2beatech (Oct 10, 2009)

My daughter has a Frigidaire Dishwasher 2000 Series which won't run. It is less than 3 years old. She presses the "normal wash" button but cannot hear water filling the dishwasher, nor does it start. The "normal wash" button blinks. In fact, any button she pushes thereafter blinks. I had her cut power at the circuit breaker; but no effect. I had her turn on her kitchen hot water; this didn't help the dishwasher start either. Since she doesn't live near me, I can't open it up and check voltages, etc. Has anyone experienced this problem? Do you have any advice? Is there a trouble shooting manual that I can use to help figure this out?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Safety latch switch would be the first thing I would look at. If it is not latching, and the switch is not engaging to allow the control circuit to know that the door is close, the lights will flash.


----------



## used2beatech (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Gregzoll, your assessment was exactly correct. However, it seemed to be the wire contacts that were the problem. By removing and reinstalling them, the problem went away. It must have been a corrosion issue. We'll see how long it runs. If it fails again, it may be the latch mechanism itself. Thanks again.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can actually get anti-corrosion to put on the contacts. It is because of the salts in the dishwashing soap, and the moisture that causes this.


----------

